

I Built a Bike for Steve Jobs - passionbicycle
https://medium.com/@PassionBicycle/869b3377d82d

======
jason_slack
Wow, I want to buy one of your bikes. Can I pick up in SF?

------
yaketysax
I have a passion for riding up hills.

~~~
passionbicycle
with fixed gear bikes? that is a good exercise for you for sure. The feeling
of riding a fixed gear is awesome, both uphill and downhill. We should
introduce internal gear hub very soon, for people who wants an easier ride for
hills. :)

